# Ghostbusters Ectoplasm for your Halloween shindig.



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Found these at a local year-round Halloween store and had to share. How great would they look in an over sized black urn full of glowing green ice?

http://twitpic.com/3z4nw3









http://twitpic.com/3z4otq









Posted on the Love Manor Twitpic page.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Can you repost the link please?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'll found them.
http://twitpic.com/3z4nw3

http://twitpic.com/3z4otq


----------

